# January Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Bowhuntah*








*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*








*DanielleH - London*








*EddieME - Eddie*








*Emma Tilly - Tilly*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Faiths mommy - Faith*








*Farley Rocks! - Farley*








*golden&hovawart - Priska*








*Golden Miles' Dad - Miles*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*GriffynsMom - Griffyn*








*Heidi36oh - Peanut*








*Hudson - Hudson*








*Jo Ellen - Daisy*








*Joe - Kia*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*kellangel123 - Daisy*








*Kory P*








*Lego Jacub - Sawyer*








*Lily Michelle - Lily*








*Maggies mom - Maggie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mandyjac - Maya*








*Megan B - Maple*








*nolmscheid*








*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*Rachels Mom - Rachel*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*RonG - Jeter & Casey*








*Ronna*








*SimTek - Sammy*








*StickyToedGeckos - Jaxson*








*Taurusa - Jess*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*THE HONEY WOLVES - Lucy & Jaime*








*Tuckman - Tucker*








*Vierka - Lila*








*winewinn*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is going to be another hard month on voting. But I will do my best. LOL


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> This is going to be another hard month on voting. But I will do my best. LOL


I second that! Wow.....some people have a second calling as photographers and there is not a shabby dog in the bunch!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm a little confused? (and I have a picture in the contest) Are we Voting for just the Month of January's picture? ...so next month we will vote for February's? ...and so on?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> I'm a little confused? (and I have a picture in the contest) Are we Voting for just the Month of January's picture? ...so next month we will vote for February's? ...and so on?


Yep...that's exactly what we're doing...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I *had* to vote for DanielleH's London....that's a fantastic pic!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I voted for Jo Ellen! Just look at those eyes!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Way too many good ones to choose from.. That was hard! I voted for Oakly, but there were like 10 more I wanted to vote for too!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

This is too hard! Why doesn't a year have 100 months??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh goodness...hard again. I have a favorite few!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Oh goodness...hard again. I have a favorite few!


I agree!!!!


Thank you Carsonsdaddy for the compliment on London's photo.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

They are all just so beautiful!!!:smooch:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DanielleH said:


> I agree!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you Carsonsdaddy for the compliment on London's photo.


You are very welcome!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

JoEllen, I love your pic!!!! =) Its got my vote!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

So torn between Lila and Oakly - sure I can't vote twice just this once?


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Everybody's dogs are just so beautiful, so GOLDEN!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I _almost_ voted on Lila or Oakley...but changed my mind last minute to Tuckerman's Tucker. Great colors in that picture. I love it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I made my vote very nice pics guys.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very hard decision there but I voted for ????????
it's just one of those pics that stand out


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been seeing a pattern here. Is there anyway you can have people vote who actually take part in this forum on a regular basis...

The two in the lead are great photos and I voted for one of them! LOL


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I've been seeing a pattern here. Is there anyway you can have people vote who actually take part in this forum on a regular basis...
> 
> The two in the lead are great photos and I voted for one of them! LOL


I would Love to spend more time on this Forum........
Its called time....Have to work for a Living..The job I do I don't get to play or go online at work...When I get home after a 12 hour shift I spend time with my Family(the kids are getting sooo big. Pretty soon they will care more about Boy's then their Old Man...)....Then after that I help out at the SPCA.....So I don't get the time to post like you do....
Sorry...
MIKE
ps
Every weeked I'm at the SPCA at 5am...then I shoot some weddings(money under the table)...
You and I join at the same time...You have over 7000 post...me just over 200...In that time I spent my time working and in person save over 30 dogs lots of cats and some rabbits
Your comment was RUDE...
Sorry for not being a Regular member ...I will try harder to get in your club


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuckman said:


> I would Love to spend more time on this Forum........
> Its called time....Have to work for a Living..The job I do I don't get to play or go online at work...When I get home after a 12 hour shift I spend time with my Family(the kids are getting sooo big. Pretty soon they will care more about Boy's then their Old Man...)....Then after that I help out at the SPCA.....So I don't get the time to post like you do....
> Sorry...
> MIKE
> ...


I should have thought twice before I posted as I did. The situation I'm speaking of is not related to members like yourself Mike. 

I too work, but I'm only out of the house 6 hours a day. Now that my youngest moved out, I have lots of time. I remember those days of working 75 hours a week, bringing my two back and forth to school, cooking, cleaning, and trying to take care of a life-long chronic illness. 12 doctors appointments per month...I can go on, but how I spend my time is not important.

If I've insulted new members or those who do not post as often due to time, I should have thought before I spoke. I will keep my thoughts to myself...

And Mike, I am part of no club. Maybe back on Chats I was, but not here...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kim, I understood what you were trying to say.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It was tough, but London got my vote


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Daisy's face was just too loveable, but I am a little jaded since my girl is named Daisy too!


----------

